# Indian Flower Mantis Nymphs



## roadglide16 (May 5, 2017)

Finally got some Indian Flower Mantids (first time for this species).  I thought I'd take some pictures after they had settled down and eaten.


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 5, 2017)

Very cute, and nice pictures!


----------



## roadglide16 (May 13, 2017)

Picture update...they are growing fast.  You can even see the tell tale markings on the wing (2nd picture) showing that it is a c. gemmatus.


----------



## Serle (May 14, 2017)

roadglide16 said:


> Picture update...they are growing fast.  You can even see the tell tale markings on the wing (2nd picture) showing that it is a c. gemmatus.
> 
> View attachment 9138
> 
> ...


They are at the sub-adult stage?  The wing shows the spot very well , I am incubating my first C. G. ooth rite now .... S


----------



## roadglide16 (May 14, 2017)

Serle said:


> They are at the sub-adult stage?


I am not sure.  I've had them for just over a week and had molted.  I was told they were L4 or L5 when I bought them

.


----------



## izbiggs (May 14, 2017)

They look either presub or sub... I had a similar situation with a creobroter, sold as L4/L5 but actually sub. They were pictipennis, though! 

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Serle (May 14, 2017)

@izbiggs  Can you tell the difference between C. Gemmatus &amp; C. Pictipennis at this stage ?                      I am, learning ... SS


----------



## Digger (May 28, 2017)

Nice camera work, RG.  What equipment used?


----------



## roadglide16 (May 28, 2017)

Digger said:


> Nice camera work, RG.  What equipment used?


Nikon DSLR and a 105mm Macro lens


----------



## Digger (May 28, 2017)

So glad you didn't reply: Oh...just my iphone.  ^_^


----------



## roadglide16 (May 29, 2017)

They are growing up....


----------



## River Dane (May 29, 2017)

Beautiful mantises! Nice work!


----------



## roadglide16 (Jun 18, 2017)

I grabbed couple more shots as I clean their habitat.  She actually laid an ooth, but I am not sure if she got fertilized before she ate her mate.  I had put them in a larger enclosure to give the male a chance to escape like my Chinese males were able to do, but this girl was not as nice.  Even with all the extra BB flies I had in there to munch on.


----------



## River Dane (Jun 18, 2017)

beautiful! Sorry about your male, though.   

Hopefully the  ooth will have nymphs for you!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 19, 2017)

Amazing pictures, so pretty.


----------



## Digger (Jun 19, 2017)

@roadglide16  more great camera-work!  The portraits are excellent. It's a reminder to get off my duff and take some macros of Hix, Photon, Jet and Liu.


----------



## Serle (Jun 19, 2017)

What a marvelous species , xlnt pics . Do you have a shot of where she laid the ooth ........ S


----------



## roadglide16 (Jun 19, 2017)

Serle said:


> What a marvelous species , xlnt pics . Do you have a shot of where she laid the ooth ........ S


Unfortunately no, I wasn't expecting her to lay that soon and it happened while I was at work.


----------



## Mystymantis (Jun 22, 2017)

Those are amazing pictures! And your mantises are so cute! The focus on the head and eyes is great and nice and crisp.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice! C. Gemmatus were one of my first species. My female, Tiger, loved to dance to music!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (May 24, 2018)

i didnt see a male pictured, but hopefully a pairing occurred

i have a female who mated 4 times but no ooths hatched. shes also 5 months old now which is old for this species. i do love the creobroter though


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 24, 2018)

They are a lot of fun. Maybe you should give the ooths a little longer to hatch?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 24, 2018)

The pics are beautiful.

I wish i could take pictures like this of Yoda


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 24, 2018)

I wish that I had a good camera to even take any pictures!

- MantisGirl13


----------

